# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Fall of Roof

## NRB

HI all, how much fall should I have on a car port roof which is 7.2 meters long. we will cover it in standard corrugated zinc-alum.
I have been told that 300mm over that length should be OK but would like to have the min. fall

----------


## r3nov8or

Standard corrugated profile needs a minimum of 5 degree fall. Using Blocklayers great site Skillion Roof Framing Calculator - Skillion Roof Plans Metric i get a fall of 630 mm over the 7.2 metre width. 
If you use 5-step / trimdeck profile you can go down to 2 degrees which reduces your fall to 251.  
NB these are minimm falls for these profiles and a little more is always good practice

----------

